# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Aπό Πειραιά (from Piraeus) >  Γραμμή Πειραιάς - Σαλαμίνα (Piraeus - Salamina route)

## nautikos

Μια πολυ καλη σελιδα με τα δρομολογια απο *Πειραια* για *Σαλαμινα*. Απο τη στιγμη που η *Σαλαμινα* αποτελει αγαπημενο καραβολατρικο προορισμο, σιγουρα παρεχει χρησιμη ενημερωση :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Ονομα ... παιδικο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Μπομπ Σφουγγαρακης...γραμμη? Πειραιας-Σεληνια :Confused: 

bob sfougarakis.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Ονομα ... παιδικο...
> Μπομπ Σφουγγαρακης...γραμμη? Πειραιας-Σεληνια


Δημητρη παντως στα Σεληνια το ειχα δει πριν μια βδομαδα μονο που δεν περιμενα να φτανει μεχρι Πειραια. Προτοτυπο. Με φοβερο υαλοκαθαριστηρα εμπρος.

----------


## moutsokwstas

νεα γραμμη σχεδιασης, αεροδυναμικη. μηπως ειναι απο τα επιδοτουμενα?

----------


## sylver23

ελα ρε δημητρη και ηθελα να βαλω την φωτο στην νελ....νεα γραμμη ....

----------


## scoufgian

> ελα ρε δημητρη και ηθελα να βαλω την φωτο στην νελ....νεα γραμμη ....


τελικα απ οτι βλεπω, ο προεδρος Mytilene, το παρεχωρησε ,για να κανει τη συγκεκριμενη γραμμη.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:με την ευκαιρια Προεδρε ,να παρεις μικροτερο ιδιωτικο σκαφος, γιατι αυτο ηταν  μεγαλο και δεν θα μπορουμε να το δεσουμε στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης.......:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Naias II

Σύμφωνα με την εφημερίδα *Real news* κόντρα υπάρχει μεταξύ των κατοίκων Παλουκίων και Σεληνίων Σαλαμίνας. Ο λόγος φαίνεται να ξεκινάει μεταξύ των κατοίκων που κάνουν επίθεση μέσω ιστοσελίδων, επειδή τα Σελήνια συνδέονται με το Πειραιά με το *Μπομπ Σφουγγαράκη* ενώ τα Παλούκια όχι. Οι κάτοικοι Παλουκίων αναφέρουν ότι η προβλήτα που δένει το πλοίο είναι αυθαίρετη και δεν υπάρχει στεγασμένος χώρος για την αναμονή του επιβατικού κοινού. Από τη πλευρά τους οι κάτοικοι Σεληνίων απαντάνε: Σάμπως υπάρχει στεγασμένος χώρος στα ΚΤΕΛ των Παλουκίων;
Οι δήμαρχοι των 2 κατοίκων δεν έχουν διαμάχη ούτε συμμετέχουν στις διαφωνίες που υπάρχουν.

Περισσότερα στο blog της Σαλαμίνας

----------


## sg3

to eida exthes :Very Happy: poly sympathitiko ploio!!mesa einai kitrino me plastikes karekles tupou aeroporikes.kai kanei 20 lepta gia selhnia:shock:

----------


## scoufgian

βρουμ βρουμ!!!για δειτε ποσο ομορφος ειμαι μπροστα στις αλλες κουμουτσες!!!αμα θελετε ελατε να σας παω και μια κοντρα!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29426

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29427

----------


## dimitris

Παλι βολτες εκανε ο προεδρος??? :Very Happy: 
η χαρα του traffic :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Μα τι λες Γιάννη, Νελίτης και δεν προτίμισες την μπλέ θύελλα?

----------


## scoufgian

το προτιμησα πως δεν το προτιμησα!!!ειχα το τηλεχειριστηριο και το κατευθυνα!!!πως νομιζεις ετρεχε σαν τρελο αναμεσα στα βαπορια!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Naias II

Μπράβο βρε scoufgian μ' έκανες να γελάσω μόλις είδα την πρώτη φωτογραφία ξεράθηκα στα γέλια. Πολύ πετυχημένο και το *βρουμ βρουμ* του πάει γάντι. Πω πω ακόμα γελάω :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Naias II

Να και ο φίλος μας  :Cool: 

16-02-2009.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Να και ο φίλος μας 
> 
> 16-02-2009.jpg


βρε το Μπομπο!!!!Ωραια κορνα εχει παντως.........:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## dimitris

> Να και ο φίλος μας 
> 
> 16-02-2009.jpg


Πολυ παλια υπηρχε μια λαϊκη επιτυχια με την Λιτσα Διαμαντη (οι μεγαλυτεροι σιγουρα ξερουν)
το "Εχεις τρελανει κοσμο" :mrgreen: :Razz: :mrgreen:

----------


## rom

> Πολυ παλια υπηρχε μια λαϊκη επιτυχια με την Λιτσα Διαμαντη (οι μεγαλυτεροι σιγουρα ξερουν)
> το "Εχεις τρελανει κοσμο" :mrgreen::mrgreen:


ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ. ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΠΟΜΠ ΣΦΟΥΓΓΑΡΑΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΙΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΟΥ?

----------


## dimitris

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ. ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΠΟΜΠ ΣΦΟΥΓΓΑΡΑΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΙΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΟΥ?


Κοιτα φιλε rom το δρομολογιο που κανει ειναι Πειραιας-Σεληνια και αντιστροφα εννοειται και πηγαινο-ερχεται ολη μερα σχεδον, τωρα τιμη δεν γνωριζω :Wink:

----------


## panthiras1

> Από rom: ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ. ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΠΟΜΠ ΣΦΟΥΓΓΑΡΑΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΙΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΟΥ


 
Η τιμή είναι 2,60 ευρώ και τα παιδικά 1,60 ευρώ.
Ρίξε μιά ματιά εδώ:
http://epesa.blogspot.com/2009/01/20.html 
Και εδώ θα βρείς τα δρομολόγια:
http://salamina-press.blogspot.com/2...g-post_25.html

----------


## Nautikos II

Kαι η Ανδρομεδα με φοντο την Ariadni
ΑΝΔΡΟΜΕΔΑ-ARIADNE [1].JPG

----------


## dimitris

Ωραιος ο φιλος Nautikos II με την φωτογραφια του!!! :Wink: 
Scoufgian μετα μου λες οτι δεν ηρθες 5ος-6ος στο λιμανι να βγαλεις το "Αριαδνη" :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> Ωραιος ο φιλος Nautikos II με την φωτογραφια του!!!
> Scoufgian μετα μου λες οτι δεν ηρθες 5ος-6ος στο λιμανι να βγαλεις το "Αριαδνη"


αληθεια εισιτηρια εκεινη τη μερα που κοβανε? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Nautikos II

> αληθεια εισιτηρια εκεινη τη μερα που κοβανε?


 Ηταν Free, να σαι καλα Δημητρη :Wink:

----------


## Tsikalos

Απλά Απίστευτο!!!
Τεχνικά Ζαρακτηριστικά κανείς?
Πότε το πιάνει αν το πιάνει απαγορευτικό?

----------


## Naias II

_Ο_ _Μπομπ Σφουγγαράκης και τα Αγουδημόπλοια_ σε νέες περιπέτειες :mrgreen:

----------


## .voyager

Ο Βοb, έτοιμος για απογείωση!

----------


## sylver23

οσοι θελουν να φωτογραφησουν ας ξεχασουν το αυτοκινητο  :Razz:  :Razz: 

*Κλείνει η πορθμειακή γραμμή Περάματος-Σαλαμίνας*

Κλείνει επ' αόριστον από σήμερα το πρωΐ η πορθμειακή γραμμή Περάματος-Σαλαμίνας για όλα τα οχήματα. Την απόφαση έλαβε η δημοτική αρχή Περάματος η οποία αξιώνει την καταβολή του ειδικού τέλους που εισπράττει από τα αυτοκίνητα, ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Πειραιώς ΟΛΠ

πηγη

και επισης δευτερο αρθρο εδω

----------


## Leo

Ο *Γεώργιος Μπρούφας*, ένα δειλινό μενεξεδένιο, μαζί με άλλα πλοία που πάνε κι έρχονται...

----------


## Naias II

*Ο Μπομπ Σφουγγαράκης Τετραγωνοπαντελονής*  :Razz:

----------


## Express Pigasos

εκπληκτικη φωτογραφια!!!!2 μεγεθη!!!και ειδικα η στροφη της Αριαδνης οπως λενε και οι μικροτεροι.ΤΑ ΣΠΑΕΙ!!!  :Cool:  :Surprised:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν ακούς και κανένα καλό νέο, ή μάλλον καλύτερα, τα καλά νέα σπανίζουν πιά......

Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα είχα γράψει ότι στην γραμμή Φανερωμένης - Μεγαρικής ακτής έχουν απομείνει μόνο δύο πλοία, σήμερα έμαθα ότι από τον Ιανουάριο τα καραβάκια της ιστορικής γραμμής Πειραιάς - Παλούκια Σαλαμίνας, σταμάτησαν τα δρομολόγια τους τα Σάββατα και πλέον δουλεύουν μόνο τις καθημερινές.

Απώλεια μεγάλη βέβαια για εμάς τους εργαζόμενους (τις καθημερινές) καραβολάτρες, που θα χάσουμε την κλασσική Σαββατιάτικη βόλτα στα πέριξ του Πειραιά και των ναυπηγείων.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο πλαίσιο των ...απανταχού αυξήσεων (εννοείται ότι οι μισθοί εξαιρούνται), να αναφέρουμε και την αύξηση στο εισιτήριο της διαδρομής Πειραιάς - Παλούκια Σαλαμίνας, από 2.60 στα 2.90 Ευρώ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και στα ferry boat Γιώργο από 0,90 πήγε 1,00 ¤ ενώ στα βενζινάκια Παλούκια -Πέραμα έμεινε το ίδιο. (τουλάχιστον μέχρι την περασμένη εβδομάδα που πέρασα απέναντι) .

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα δρομολόγια για τα καραβάκια Σαλαμίνα - Πειραιά. 

ΕΛΕΝΑ-Φ-73--12-10-2017.jpg

----------


## Ferdinard

Τα δρομολόγια για τα καραβάκια Σαλαμίνα - Πειραιά έχουν αλλάξει από αυτά που παρέθεσε παραπάνω ο pantelis2009;

Ξέρει κανείς τα ισχύοντα δρομολόγια; Δε μπορώ να τα βρω...

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μέχρι τουλάχιστον και τον Οκτώβρη που είχα πάει με καραβάκι στη Σαλαμίνα, ίσχυαν τα ίδια ακριβώς δρομολόγια που έχει παραθέσει πιό πάνω ο Παντελής. Υποθέτω πως δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι μέχρι σήμερα.

----------

